# Captain (ret'd) Frank Roberts, CD, 26 RCA (former RSM), May 13, 2011



## exgunnertdo (14 May 2011)

Capt (ret'd) Frank Roberts, of Brandon, MB passed away suddenly at the age of 55 on May 13th, 2011. 

Capt Roberts served the guns as BSM of 71 Fd Bty and RSM of 26 Fd Regt prior to commissioning, and was also a well-known business owner in the Brandon area.

Service will be held on Friday, May 20th. I will post an update when more details are available.

Frank will be missed by his wife, Sylvia, son Trevor and two grandchildren, Rhianna and Gavin.

Stand Easy, Frank!
Ubique!


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 May 2011)

Shocked to read that Frank has gone. I first met Frank when he was a young Bombardier, a candidate on a District Jr NCO course in the late seventies. His easy going manner led to the staff referring in private to him as "Frank".

I saw Frank often each year due to various requirements. He was always there. A solid guy. It was interesting to watch a young soldier progress to the appointment of RSM of his regiment.

Stand Easy Frank. All who knew you are better for it.


----------



## exgunnertdo (17 May 2011)

ROBERTS: It is with great sadness the family announces the sudden passing of Frank Arthur Roberts, owner of Eco Green, on Friday, May 13, 2011 He will be sadly missed by his wife Sylvia, son Trevor (Krystal) and his most very special grandchildren Riana, Gavin and Arianna who called him Papa. He is also survived by his parents Fred and June; brothers: Jack (Joanne) and children Anna and Austin of Snow Lake, MB; Steven (Laurel) and children Jeremy and Jenna of Flin Flon, MB and Fred (Kristy) and Dylan of Thompson, MB. There are also many aunts and uncles, cousins and many wonderful friends. Frank will be greatly missed. With sad hearts we will always love him. A time of visitation will be held on Thursday, May 19, 2011 from 8:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. at Central United Church, 327 - 8th Street. The Funeral Service will be held on Friday, May 20, 2011 at 1:30 p.m. at Central United Church. The Rev. John Dolloff will officiate. Pallbearers will be: Jack Roberts, Steven Roberts, Fred Roberts, Alex Quiring, Lionel Quiring and Dave Holtz. Friends who wish may make a donation in memory of Frank to the Westman Dreams for Kids, Unit 202, 37 - 11th Street, Brandon, MB R7A 4J2.

http://www.memorieschapel.com/obituary.asp?id=2382


----------

